# A few bits I made .



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

A few pics. of things I made during the last two years, mainly on the table router.
Derek.


----------



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Very beautiful work Derek. I really live the wall curio case. Well done.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Master workmanship*

Very fine work Derek I like them all, hope some day to do as well. In the mean while I will build these simple and small and try to learn something each step of the way, very very good work.:sold:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Beautiful work, Derek!

Who carves the eggs?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking pieces Derek. Those are real Fabergé eggs aren't they?


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Derek
Very nice.
Great craftsmanship.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Love the pedestal.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am taken by the hall table. Beautiful grain and contrast.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments, as for the eggs, they are real eggshells, and decorated by my wife, one of the forunners in eggcrafting in britain.
Derek.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Very nice.

Jerry


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That is some extremely nice work Derek. 

Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

